# Spanish equivalent of Worcester sauce?



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

I use Worcester sauce quite a bit for left-over make-overs, and I've run out. Do the Spanish do an equivalent? If so, where would I get it?


----------



## Kev1 (Apr 4, 2011)

form sheffield
Hendersons relish


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

I think he means he's in Spain? :roll: 

surely you can get it in any supermercado that sells "expat" foods? 8)


----------



## trevd01 (Oct 26, 2007)

+1 for Hendersons Relish, which has the bonus of being vegetarian, rather being made of fermented fish.

Worcestershire Sauce is made from anchovies from Spain!

You can buy 'salsa inglesa' in Spain, and no doubt someone on the forum living in Spain will tell you where


----------



## bigfrank3 (Mar 26, 2007)

As every sheffielder knows, you can't beat Hendos.

Frank


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

Yes, sorry, we are in Spain at the moment; north-east. I haven't seen anything I would recognise as the same thing, or nearly.


----------



## Sandy_Saunders (Nov 17, 2008)

I have seen Lea & Perrins finest for sale in French supermarkets, albeit at an extortionate price. So your best bet is to check the larger supermarkets nearby I think. However, the Spanish may not appreciate the finer things in life as much as the French.......

Cheers

Sandy (in Worcester) :lol:


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

JWW said:


> Yes, sorry, we are in Spain at the moment; north-east. I haven't seen anything I would recognise as the same thing, or nearly.


thanks JWW - north west, eh? a bit of a way from the costas!!


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

Sorry, bognormike, I don't get that!? We're in the northeast rather than northwest.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Dunno about Spain but French Lidl has a version.

Ray.


----------



## Easyriders (May 16, 2011)

Pimenton dulche, which you can only buy in Spain (the Portuguese version isn't as good), along with some wine vinegar, some soy sauce and some chilli. If you've got a can of anchovies, add a couple of those too. It works best if you put the pimenton in while you're cooking, and the others at the end.


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

The largest supermarkets such as Carrefour all have a "Foods of the World" aisle - you may well find your favourite Lea & Perrins there, if you are near a part of Spain where there are lots of expats this is very likely.

We found such things on sale in the large Carrefour in Malaga and also in a very much smaller Spanish supermarket - that area obviously has lots of UK visitors.....

The sales of such things is obviously sufficient to support their stocking them, although the choice is more limited than you will get in Tescos etc.....  

You can also find such delicacies as Marmite, Baked Beans, Chocolate or plain Digestive biscuits (McVities of course), UK type cerals including Weetabix and a large selection of thinks like Custard Powder, Tomato Ketchup and Branston Pickle in such a section if you really do get withdrawal symptoms......... :lol: 

Dave


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

Thanks for that info, essyriders, I'll look out for that. 

Raynipper, I have looked in Lidl, but maybe not hard enough. Thanks.


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Salsa inglesa is very popular and readily available in Spain. I don't like Worcester sauce so I am can't vouch for it personally but Spanish friends tell me it's the same thing, Alan.


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

Thanks Alan - I'll have a look when shops are back to normal. The town is just finishing its fiesta week - they surely know how to have a street party!


----------



## BrianJP (Sep 17, 2010)

Never seen it here in Spanish supermarkets eg; Eroski/Supersol/Mercadonna/ Carrefour/Coviran etc etc.Thats why its one of the items we always bring with us when we come back from the UK.


----------

